# Spearfishing on Thursday



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey,

We are trying to put a trip together for Thursday of next week for a spearfishing trip on Dalton's boat. If you have never fished with Dalton before, I encourage you to get out on this trip. Not sure where we will be going yet, but if past trips are any indication, we will have a good day. 

the trip is still tenative as we are still putting together the details. We shouldknow more definitively by Sunday afternoon. We need 1-2 more divers to make a trip. 

If intersested, Give me a call or post up.

Thanks,

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If Dalton shows the pictures of the MONSTER grouper and the BEAST of a COBIA they got on the last trip, the boat will be full in no time. Dalton knows where to hit and when. I am sure it will be a nice post when yall get back.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i am 80% sure i can go. i need to get off my butt and study this next weeks chapters. i call ya or talk to ya about the details. i'm sure you will be doing nothing in a bit. especially since we're both at work. hehehehehehe


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? I Dont count 4 trauma alerts in 1 hour as doing nothing....... :banghead


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

try taking care of 3 pts then having to go be trauma nurse for 1 of the traumas. then have to go back and get caught up on the other pts. but hell its over now!! until tonight.:banghead


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are the pics from saturday on daltons Boat and we had a great time


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck guys.Dalton's boat sure makes diving great. He will put you on em.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well,

Thursday isn't looking so good anymore. We will check back after tomorrow. I'll try and give Dalton a call in the morning and see what he thinks. Wednesday might be doable as well.

What do you guys think?

Chris


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

Wednesday sounds good. i just need to no the location of the boat to say yea or na. i will have to drive up that morning. i have been out with a captain Dalton two times but that was in destin.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

tuesday or wednesday would be fine for me. screw school i don't need no educatshun. plus its online anyway just have to stay up drinking one night and study. just like the good ole days.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could go and show you guys whats up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,But my leg is hurtin and I want to give yall a chance at the fish:moon


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

let me pull up my pants cause the sh#$t is getting high:moon


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys,



I've talked to craasch and stich but figured I would post it here. Looks like Thursday is going to be a no-go because of weax. Craasch and talked about moving it to Wednesday but I am going to have to bow out. We have a guy in our 'hood who is being a domestic Pain in the :moon to his wife an kids so we are kinda watching over some things until we are sure he is out of town and the appropriate paperwork is in place, etc. etc. Unbelievable how nasty adults can be to each other and their kids sometimes. I want to go out and have fun right now but probably should stay on the hill Wednesday. Not sure I would be too focussed on the diving until later in the week. Sorry guys, I was excited about it until I was awakened at 1:30 in the morning this morning.

DK, (who is about to do a "Mad Monkey" on someone)


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...ready to "roll" Dalton!

Hey Stitch....you stuck at that "checkpoint"? It's been 3 hours since we were on the phone...you get aressted?


----------

